# Diet for a nursing female..



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

My rat has 6 baby rats, and want the babies to grow up to be fat and healthy.  What are some good foods to be feeding her? I have gave her some boiled egg and some dry cat food, is there anything else i should be giving her?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I wouldn't give her any cat food at all as its too much protien, whilst nursing they still only need 14-16% total daily intake.

Things you can supplement her diet with are (in smaller amounts): boiled eggs, grilled chicken, salmon, tuna, prawns, oysters, crab, meal worms, baby cereal, ensure etc. 

You can also give her some cod liver oil every couple of days and a sprinkle of garlic powder over her veggies on occasions.


----------

